# Wade Denning & Kay Lande "Halloween: Games, Songs and Stories" (Golden Records, LP-24



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*Wade Denning & Kay Lande "Halloween: Games, Songs and Stories" (Golden Records, LP-24*

Wade Denning & Kay Lande "Halloween: Games, Songs and Stories" (Golden Records, LP-242, 1969)


I know a lot of people have said they have been looking for this record because they remember singing it at Halloween time in grade school.


DOWNLOAD LINK HERE:

https://www.mediafire.com/folder/l64c3xd4vtd5v/HALLOWEEN_STORIES_WADE_DENNING

MORE FROM SCAR STUFF HERE:

http://scarstuff.blogspot.com/2006/03/wade-denning-kay-lande-halloween-games.html


----------

